# Need a block for a 1948 Farmall Cub



## Aboutime (Apr 10, 2010)

I need a block or full engine for a 48 Cub.I live in Ill.I would buy a whole tracter if nessary to get one.any help where to look would much be apreciated Bye


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Let me check with a buddy of mine. He had some Cub parts he was liquidating...


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Checked with my buddy... He has 3 for sale... I sent him the link to this forum, not sure if he contacted you... If not, get me your contact info, and I will have him email you, if you're interested...


----------



## Aboutime (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi ya dj54.
Its my Brother -in law that is looking for this so I will pass the info on to him this morning.I wil most likely want to give u his number to give your buddy so they can seee what direction to go with it..He does not use a puter.So the phone is the way he takes care of bussines.They just have dial-up where he is.


----------

